# Itachi vs Jiraiya



## Matty (Jun 29, 2015)

Area: Sasuke vs Deidara
Distance: 50 meters
Restrictions: None
Knowledge: Jiraiya full, Itachi none
Mindset: IC

Itachi is fully healthy. Jiraiya has Ma and Pa with him


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 29, 2015)

Itachi Wins.


----------



## Matty (Jun 29, 2015)

An expanation would be nice. Full knowledge for Jiraiya can't hurt him. Summons, Genjutsu, good Taijutsu and great feats and hype should be enough to make this a close match. If Jiraiya knows about the sharingan then he will do whatever it takes to avoid being caught. If he can outlast susano'o the match is his once Itachi wares down. It's all about if Jiraiya can evade long enough.


----------



## Six (Jun 29, 2015)

Copy and paste Jiraiya into Oro vs Itachi.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Matty (Jun 29, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Copy and paste Jiraiya into Oro vs Itachi.



Haha really? I would imagine they have 2 completely different styles of fighting. Besides if Oro gets ET off Itachi is done... Kind of BS but yanno thats the jutsu for you. I think Jiraiya and Itachi is a much closer match.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

Jiraya wins. copy and paste their encounter.


itachi uses uchiha art if run


faster itachi, faster...


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 29, 2015)

Well to get indepth lets break down all the possible categories that go into combat.


*Speed*- Luckily Jiraiya starts in Sage Mode here because Itachi pretty much shits on Base Jiraiya's speed. SM Jiraiya is closer but with the feat of keeping up with KCM Naruto, Jiraiya is still behind even in SM.

*Strength*- Jiraiya has the advantage here obviously, but Stength isn't the focus of Itachi's combat so this is inconsequential.

*Taijutsu*- Now while Jiraiya is stronger then Itachi, its pretty clear Itachi is superior in straight Taijutsu skill being able to exchange blows with KCM Naruto, a Naruto with a Powerup that > Sage Mode. So Itachi takes the edge here.

*Ninjutsu*- Jiraiya has a more versatile moveset then Itachi does, but the Jutsu that Itachi does have, Surpasses all but the strongest of Jiraiyas Jutsu, With Susan'o and Ameterasu being stronger then anything Jiraiya has. Especially Susan'o which defends against any of Jiraiya's Jutsu. Jiraiya on the other hand has no way to stop Ameterasu or Totsuka Blade without trying to dodge it with Raw speed, which lets be honest is highly unlikely.

*Genjutsu*- 

*Intelligence *- I'll say Itachi is smarter then Jiraiya, with only his experience making up for it, but with Sage Mode the toad sages should equal this up, so call it a draw.

So that makes it *Itachi: 4* *Jiraiya 1* and 1 Draw, so with Itachi having the advantage in pretty much every facet of combat, how can he possibly lose, especially to a Sannin, the same level of person he already one shot twice.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

Keeping up with KCM Narudo? 
when has Naruto ever used his speed against itachi again? Lol



> Taijutsu- Now while Jiraiya is stronger then Itachi, its pretty clear Itachi is superior in straight Taijutsu skill being able to exchange blows with KCM Naruto, a Naruto with a Powerup that > Sage Mode. So Itachi takes the edge here.





Base Jiraiya is alread equal to him in Taijutsu. SM Jiraiya fodderstomps the living shit out of him in this department.



> Ninjutsu- Jiraiya has a more versatile moveset then Itachi does, but the Jutsu that Itachi does have, Surpasses all but the strongest of Jiraiyas Jutsu, With Susan'o and Ameterasu being stronger then anything Jiraiya has. Especially Susan'o which defends against any of Jiraiya's Jutsu. Jiraiya on the other hand has no way to stop Ameterasu or Totsuka Blade without trying to dodge it with Raw speed, which lets be honest is highly unlikely.




Jiraiya's sound jutsu shit on his Susanoo. Amatersu can't be taken seriously. Kawarimi is more than enough.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Keeping up with KCM Narudo?
> when has Naruto ever used his speed against itachi again? Lol





Naruto wasn't laughing, And before you say it yes they had a skirmish in the Manga to.





Hussain said:


> Base Jiraiya is alread equal to him in Taijutsu. SM Jiraiya fodderstomps the living shit out of him in this department.



What were Base Jiraiya's Taijutsu feats? Because Itachi fought Hebi Sasuke and KCM Naruto in Taijutsu, better then anything I've seen from Jiraiya.






Hussain said:


> Jiraiya's sound jutsu shit on his Susanoo. Amatersu can't be taken seriously. Kawarimi is more than enough.



Cmon man If Amaterasu can be defeated by Academy Level Jutsu like Kawarimi, then why didn't Sasuke use that instead of the high Chakra using Oral Rebirth, It makes no sense.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 29, 2015)

Given the conditions, Jiraiya wins.

Ma/Pa make a huge difference in the battle scenario, Gama Rinsho and Kawuzu Nuki can be accessed much quicker. It'll be enough for Jiraiya to deliver the final blow.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

> =GilgameshXFate;53892311]
> 
> Naruto wasn't laughing, And before you say it yes they had a skirmish in the Manga to.


Are you seriously using an opening gif to proof something? 




> What were Base Jiraiya's Taijutsu feats? Because Itachi fought Hebi Sasuke and KCM Naruto in Taijutsu, better then anything I've seen from Jiraiya.


Itachi and Base Jiraiya both has 4.5 in Taijutsu. They are equal. 
SM Jiraiya however trashes him in that department. It's obvious. 





> Cmon man If Amaterasu can be defeated by Academy Level Jutsu like Kawarimi, then why didn't Sasuke use that instead of the high Chakra using Oral Rebirth, It makes no sense.


the Oral Rebirth is more or less Kawarimi. 

You have B as well, which used Kawarimi to get rid of Amatersu. It's a fodder jutsu and it's not doing jack shit to anyone.

I can't believe people still take the jutsu seriously after 13 years of it getting trashed.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> the Oral Rebirth is more or less Kawarimi.
> 
> You have B as well, which used Kawarimi to get rid of Amatersu. It's a fodder jutsu and it's not doing jack shit to anyone.
> 
> I can't believe people still take the jutsu seriously after 13 years of it getting trashed.


Not at all, Bee gave up a limb and if Oral Rebirth was no more than a regular kawarami, then Sasuke would have just used a normal kawarimi to conserve chakra.

But all that other shit I agree with.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 29, 2015)

Not this shit storm thread again 

Itachi advantages totsuka , tskuyomi and Amaterasu 

Jiriaya sound ninjutsu and genjutsu , YN , boss summons 

Tough match but my money on itachi


----------



## Trojan (Jun 29, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Not at all, Bee gave up a limb and if Oral Rebirth was no more than a regular kawarami, then Sasuke would have just used a normal kawarimi to conserve chakra.
> 
> But all that other shit I agree with.



That limp was a clone. What Kawarimi does is simply replacing oneself with anything nearby. Not to mention since this is SM Jiraiya with sensing abilities (according to the Databook he has it), it makes the Amatersu even less of a factor.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That limp was a clone. What Kawarimi does is simply replacing oneself with anything nearby. Not to mention since this is SM Jiraiya with sensing abilities (according to the Databook he has it), it makes the Amatersu even less of a factor.


Not arguing that, just don't want you to make the mistake of confusing oral rebirth for a regular kawarimi.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 29, 2015)

Sage Jiraiya stands a chance if you give him his retcon sage sensing. He didn't have it against Pain though (he would've smoked Pain bodies just like Naruto did with that sensing advantage.)

Additionally, Itachi's genjutsu ability to control Ma and Pa would basically end Jiraiya's day right there. It would be pure plot for them not to be tricked/controlled into caving in Jiraiya's skull.​


----------



## thechickensage (Jun 29, 2015)

This is heavily setup in favor of Jiraiya.  Idk if Itachi could evade Frog Song.  I dont think plugging his ears would work lol.  
Jiraiya can avoid genjutsu (including the ring because he has full knowledge this time) by just not making direct eye contact.  

Taijutsu favors Jiraiya heavily with SM.  Summons can fight susanoo to an extent, but would quickly lose.

Amaterasu is like Kamui.  It sounds really scary, and completely uncounterable, but look at what it has done...
1.  Gave a toad a burned throat.
2.  Burned B a bit.
3.  Got thrown off by chakra cloaks.
4.  Missed entirely.
5.  Burned of A's arm.  Scariest thing.
6.  Made hot air so Kirin could be used.

Itachi can just dodge SM Jiraiya all day, so this fight depends 1000000% on Frog Song landing.

Jiraiya can't deal with the Susanoo or its weapons, so if Itachi Susanoos before Frog Song finishes, he *could *win.  If frog song finishes, Itachi loses, neg-diff.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 29, 2015)

Although I have been the original Jiraiya fan since 09' and despise Itachi, he is simply too perfect and the difference between them is huge. It hurts me to say it but I think Itachi will win this. Jiraiya is just not intelligent enough and lacks a way to circumnavigate the Mangekyo Sharingan.

This is why I choose to support characters like Jiraiya over Itachi, because they are not strong or perfect but challenged.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 29, 2015)

Although I have been the original Itachi fan since 06' (look @ my join date) and despise Jiraiya, he is simply too  strong and the difference between them is huge. It hurts me to say this, but Itachi even admitted inferiority in the manga. Itachi is not intelligent enough and lacks a way to circumnavigate the Frog Song. 

This is why I choose to support characters like Itachi over Jiraiya/Minato. Itachi admitted he always failed in life directly in the manga, while Minato is too perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 29, 2015)

Distance ensures Jiraiya will be able to enter Sage-Mode; and knowledge basically guarantees Itachi will succumb to sound genjutsu as per the manga-canon and then I guess have his throat slit.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 29, 2015)

Itachi wins this, mid diff, whether jiraiya enters SM or not, 

 -- Jiraiya has no means of busting susanoo, not only does he lack the firepower but he has no way of dancing around its attacks especially when itachi can easily track his speed and has the MS precognition to further coordinate  his attacks, 

 -- Summons are all getting one shotted by amaterasu,, itachi in his sick state has shown the greatest scale of amatearsu that we have ever seen in the manga, using quick shots of amaterasu to eradicate the summons is nothing for him here,,, Jiraiya himself isnt really countering amatearsu either, blocking the LoS  isnt really helping when itachi can pinpoint jiraiyas location prior to the smoke and still aim at the exact spot, which ends up jiraiya getting set on fire, as he clearly lacks the speed to even move an inch before the flames spawn 

 -- Yomi Numas hand seals are seen through by the sharingan, as itachi either jumps out of its way, or simply uses a katon to harden the swamp and nullify its sucking effects, 

 -- Jiraiya coming close to susanoo to attack it, is probably the worst thing to do when it leaves him wide open for susanoo to dice him in half,,,totsuka to seal him,  or he leaves himself  wide open for tsukuyomi to finish him off, 

 -- CQC isnt helping either, considering the vast speed difference between the 2, meaning that itachi can easily enforce eye contact to catch jiraiya in genjutsu, his SM attacks get evaded and with susanoos immediate activation means that itachi can just use that oppurtunity to obliterate him, which is bound to happen considering the distance would be too short for jiraiya to evade,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 29, 2015)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Although I have been the original Itachi fan since 06' (look @ my join date) and despise Jiraiya, he is simply too  strong and the difference between them is huge. It hurts me to say this, but Itachi even admitted inferiority in the manga. Itachi is not intelligent enough and lacks a way to circumnavigate the Frog Song.
> 
> This is why I choose to support characters like Itachi over Jiraiya/Minato. Itachi admitted he always failed in life directly in the manga, while Minato is too perfect.



That's hilarious. Next to Hussain, you have to be the biggest downplayer of Itachi in NBD.
A fan of Itachi wouldn't cling to contradictory statements in the manga, especially when there's actual reasoning alongside comments from other characters that clearly indicate the contrary of what you're saying. 

But I guess some people just take everything at face value or perhaps have an agenda to downplay characters they really don't like.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 29, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Itachi wins this, mid diff, whether jiraiya enters SM or not,
> 
> -- Jiraiya has no means of busting susanoo


He doesn't need to bust Susanoo when he could just have Ma + Pa use Kawazu Naki, which requires no prep, or, if he's afforded enough time, Gamarinshō. Either of which if they connect put Itachi in a very compromised situation, the latter being a straight-up game-ender.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 30, 2015)

If Jiraiya starts in SM he wins. SM-Jiraiya is pretty overpowered.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> If Jiraiya starts in SM he wins. SM-Jiraiya is pretty overpowered.








So OP that Itachi beat the guy, that CONTROLLED the puppets that beat Jiraiya? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## StarlightAshley (Jun 30, 2015)

Well in my opinion..Itachi should win.

Back in part 1, Itachi was still sick, and he presumed if he fought Jiraiya it would be a stalemate. Itachi is a genius on unrealistic anime levels, so he was most likely right about his presumption, but was also likely being pragmatic. By saying that the worst case scenario when he goes all out would be a tie, then logically it means that in the best case scenario he would win, especially so if he wasn't held back by deteriorated stamina from his sickness.


----------



## thechickensage (Jun 30, 2015)

"heeeh heh heh heh...goooooooood!"




GilgameshXFate said:


> So OP that Itachi beat the guy, that CONTROLLED the puppets that beat Jiraiya?



It's been said a million times but

A beats B, B beats C does not mean that A beats C

And besides that, success depends on knowledge, skill, tactics, strategy, terrain, support, timing, and anticipation of all of those things for your enemy

Nagato lost vs Itachi + KCM Naruto + Perfect Jin B....the  fight you're mentioning was not a 1v1


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 30, 2015)

50m starting distance, a battlefield with dense cover nearby, and one-sided intel all favor Jiraiya.

Itachi's lack of intel and low stamina will incentivize a conservative and defensive approach.  But what he doesn't know is that Jiraiya knows his abilities and has the stamina to exploit his lack thereof. Itachi's gonna have to learn about his opposition on the fly, but every ounce of energy he spends keeping himself alive to do that is precious and few.

Itachi will certainly be difficult to take down, but the deck is completely stacked against him here; Jiraiya can keep his distance, enter Sage Mode, and harass Itachi all day. Granted, Itachi catches on quick and he's certainly smart enough to dupe Jiraiya into exposing his position, which could result in an upset. Or Itachi could try burning down the surrounding forest with Amaterasu, in order to draw Jiraiya into the open...but it's a big planet, and J-man might just go somewhere else Itachi can't see, while Itachi suffers from having used the MS. It's hard to say how effective Gamarinsho would be, since it gives away the location of the elder toads and that jeopardizes their chance of living (as well as Jiraiya's, if he is anywhere near them). But the consistent outcome I see, under these circumstances, is a victory for Jiraiya--provided he exercises patience and preys on Itachi's self-destructive constitution.

Under conditions of engagement fair to both sides, you would see a very different result--that is, Itachi mopping the floor with Jiraiya.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 30, 2015)

thechickensage said:


> A beats B, B beats C does not mean that A beats C



Well if  Top Tier A > Top Tier B and Top Tier B > Mid Tier then yes that Top Tier A will also win. If all 3 fighters are roughly equal then yes it wouldn't work, but when 2 of the fighters are so massively above the third then No it works just as well.





thechickensage said:


> Nagato lost vs Itachi + KCM Naruto + Perfect Jin B....the  fight you're mentioning was not a 1v1



All 4 ninja would hand Jiraiya his ass to. But anyway Itachi did the majority of the work, in fact if Itachi wasn't there the other 2 were about to get soloed, So Itachi being there turned a Nagato asswhooping completely around into a solid victory. Yeah Jiraiya is fucked No matter how many Frogs he puts on his shoulders.


----------



## Matty (Jun 30, 2015)

That's the thing. Itachi obviously has the advantage in most fights just because he is so haxxed out. But his stamina is always coming into question. If Jiraiya evades enough he wins. But I do not see him evading everything Itachi throws at him. Does SM prevent genjutsu?? Because if it doesn't I don't know if Jiraiya can hold out long enough..


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

GilgameshXFate said:


> So OP that Itachi beat the guy, that CONTROLLED the puppets that beat Jiraiya?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Itachi "beat" a mind-controlled Nagato with High-Kage level assistance as opposed to Jiraiya who went into an unfamiliar territory against Pain lacking knowledge and still manged to dispatch of three bodies and then another after losing his arm following a sneak attack. 

These things aren't even remotely comparable, and are pretty irrelevant to this matchup and the underlying circumstances.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 30, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Itachi "beat" a mind-controlled Nagato with High-Kage level assistance as opposed to Jiraiya who went into an unfamiliar territory against Pain lacking knowledge and still manged to dispatch of three bodies and then another after losing his arm following a sneak attack.



The thing is Jiraiya was beaten straight up by 3 paths of pein, the only reason he got past the 3 was because of an unfair location advantage that helped him stay hidden long enough to use Frog Song.

Itachi with VERY minimal help (less help then the location and ma and pa gave Jiraiya btw) pretty much outplayed Nagato completely a guy BETTER then the Pein Rikudo COMBINED. Who at 50 % power pretty much humiliated Jiraiya. When theres that much of a gap in power ABC logic can be reliably applied.

Also on a side note, You know what forced Hashirama into Sage Mode? Madara with PT + Kyubi only that made Hashi go into Sage Mode. You know what forced Jiraiya into Sage Mode? Animal Path 1/6 of the Pein Rikudo, Thats Embarrassing.  



> These things aren't even remotely comparable, and are pretty irrelevant to this matchup and the underlying circumstances.



When there's such a clear difference in power level ABC is perfectly fine.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 30, 2015)

Even though my hate for Itachi is strong, Jiraiya got wrecked by the Paths of Pain while Itachi dealt with the real thing. Not to mention Jiraiya has intellectual issues. This is why I choose to support characters like Jiraiya over Itachi, because they are not strong.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

@GilgameshXFate 

I got to the part where you stated that Itachi had "minimal help" against Nagato and furthermore failed to see where you addressed the issue of Nagato being mind-controlled by an individual who not only lacked the appropriate skill and knowledge of how best to utilize the Rinnegan, but furthermore _didn't even that his own that his own ET was a top-flight sensor_, and I just can't.

Address these things first, including in what universe needing the aid of two High-Kage level individuals to destroy CT's core and said individuals functioning as a distraction is considered "minimal help", and I will address the rest of your post.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 30, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> @GilgameshXFate
> 
> I got to the part where said Itachi had "minimal help" against Nagato and furthermore failed to see where you addressed the issue of Nagato being mind-controlled by an individual who not only lacked the appropriate skill and knowledge of how best to utilize the Rinnegan, but furthermore _didn't even that his own that his own ET was a top-flight sensor_. And I just can't.
> 
> Address these things first, including in what universe needing the aid of two High-Kage level individuals to destroy CT's core and functioning as a distraction in considered "minimal help", and I will address the rest of your post.


Even as an Itachi hater I can see Jiraiya got his shit kicked in by the Paths.


----------



## Duhul10 (Jun 30, 2015)

Jiraiya wins mid-diff

-ma&pa get him out of genjutsu
- His hair trolls amaterasu
- kawazu naki and yomi numa troll susanoo ( Both require one hand sign and have Great AOE )
- cqc jiraiya has it because he trolled The rinnegan a couple of times
Perfect example:  Jiraiya's reactions were too much for human path, yet sage mode rasenshuriken was not.
- dust Cloud + shunshin = Itachi gets His ass kicked

Frog song is not needed
Give Itachi knowledge and a Jiraiya starting in base and he wins much more often than not


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 30, 2015)

Yomi Numa GG


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 30, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> That's hilarious. Next to Hussain, you have to be the biggest downplayer of Itachi in NBD.
> A fan of Itachi wouldn't cling to contradictory statements in the manga, especially when there's actual reasoning alongside comments from other characters that clearly indicate the contrary of what you're saying.
> 
> But I guess some people just take everything at face value or perhaps have an agenda to downplay characters they really don't like.



Been hyping Itachi since 06', despite what you believe. Moreover, I am not clinging to contradictory statements. Itachi obviously believed that Jiraiya was superior to him. Even as the first Itachi/Uchiha fanboy on this forum, I will not dispute his own beliefs. A true fan listens to what the character says and engages forward with that whether they like it or not. 

And the funny thing is, if you put me under a lie detector test, Itachi would literally be my second favorite character in the manga.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> That's hilarious. Next to Hussain, you have to be the biggest downplayer of Itachi in NBD.
> A fan of Itachi wouldn't cling to contradictory statements in the manga, especially when there's actual reasoning alongside comments from other characters that clearly indicate the contrary of what you're saying.
> 
> But I guess some people just take everything at face value or perhaps have an agenda to downplay characters they really don't like.



I just saw this from EU quote. And no, you're overrating itachi. I am only putting him where he belongs. 

Like it or not, itachi is at the sannin level. That's what the manga tells us, and it's not me
who told itachi to admit that Jiraiya is his superior, is it?

On the other hand all what itachi's fans have is "lies, lies everywhere"


----------



## Ghost (Jun 30, 2015)

Jiraiya starts with Ma and Pa and has full knowledge while Itachi has none? Gee, I wonder who wins.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 30, 2015)

ghostcrawler said:


> Jiraiya starts with Ma and Pa and has full knowledge while Itachi has none? Gee, I wonder who wins.



 Itachi as always.


----------



## Mercurial (Jun 30, 2015)

Itachi at Sannin level (that doesn't exist in first place, since Orochimaru + Hokage Edo Tensei >>>>>> Orochimaru = Jiraiya >> Tsunade).

Itachi at "Sannin level" when 13yrs old Itachi could lolfodderize Orochimaru, who is on par/arguably stronger/arguably weaker than Jiraiya. With Orochimaru, many years ago, saying fair and square "Itachi is stronger than me"... yeah, reading the manga must be very difficult...


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 30, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> He doesn't need to bust Susanoo when he could just have Ma + Pa use Kawazu Naki, which requires no prep, or, if he's afforded enough time, Gamarinshō. Either of which if they connect put Itachi in a very compromised situation, the latter being a straight-up game-ender.



Kawazu naki is just a physical paralysis, its not like White rage that itll even stop itachi from even maintainng sussanoo which requries no such movement at all, 

not only that but even amatearsu can be used without any physical movement, 
 -- ma and pa get set on fire, 
 -- jiraiya gets obliterated by susanoo,  

as for gamarinsho, Lol  thats never going to get prepped here 
not when we consider the fact that itachi has an array of one shot jutsus to prevent jiraiya from prepping it, and when jiraiya needed to run away from the likes of animal and human paths just to prep it,


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Itachi at Sannin level (that doesn't exist in first place, since Orochimaru + Hokage Edo Tensei >>>>>> Orochimaru = Jiraiya >> Tsunade).
> 
> Itachi at "Sannin level" when 13yrs old Itachi could lolfodderize Orochimaru, who is on par/arguably stronger/arguably weaker than Jiraiya. With Orochimaru, many years ago, saying fair and square "Itachi is stronger than me"... yeah, reading the manga must be very difficult...



Yeah, comparing 2 completely different characters in fighting style is retarded. 

Not everyone has reading comprehension. 

u might as well say Salad >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> itachi because she defeated several MS users.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

why does what he used or not matter? Did Oro use his ET, or ANY jutsu at all? 

Have you ever seen Jiraiya fapping over the uchiha body? (being retarded as Oro about it)


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> why does what he used or not matter?



Shin's MS made him touch RSM Naruto so by this logic Sarada > Gaiden Naruto? 



> Did Oro use his ET, or ANY jutsu at all?



Who?



> Have you ever seen Jiraiya fapping over the uchiha body? (being retarded as Oro about it)



He fapped over Amaterasu tho


----------



## Duhul10 (Jun 30, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Kawazu naki is just a physical paralysis, its not like White rage that itll even stop itachi from even maintainng sussanoo which requries no such movement at all,
> 
> not only that but even amatearsu can be used without any physical movement,
> -- ma and pa get set on fire,
> ...




After frog call he can use YN and either sinks only Itachi or both Itachi and Susanoo
Amaterasu is trolled by hari jizo
He does not need gamarinsho
the reason he ran away had nothing to do with their alone abillities, but their co-op and yet after db4 and the new ma&pa jutsus ( dust cloud, frog call ) we were shown that he could easily dispatch those three.  dust cloud and shunshin all the three of them


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 30, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Kawazu naki is just a physical paralysis, its not like White rage that itll even stop itachi from even maintainng sussanoo which requries no such movement at all,
> 
> not only that but even amatearsu can be used without any physical movement,
> -- ma and pa get set on fire,
> ...


The part in bold is false, Jiraiya created his own opportunity while fighting 3 vs. 1, he's not going to have trouble against a single shinobi. 

Given the match conditions:





> Knowledge: Jiraiya full, Itachi none
> Mindset: IC
> 
> Itachi is fully healthy. Jiraiya has Ma and Pa with him


Jiraiya has the advantage in this scenario, on top of that he starts of with Ma/Pa. Itachi's only benefit, is that he may start off with an extra tier of stamina (instead of 2.5, he starts off with 3.5 and that's being generous).

Jiraiya doesn't get obliterated by Amaterasu/Susano'o, he perceives it in the same way Naruto was able to sense the chakra around him when he fought against Pain and the 3rd Raikage. According to the databooks, Jiraiya had this ability, as well.

Odds are Jiraiya would win, given that Jiraiya can evade Itachi's jutsu while in Sage Mode long enough for Gama Rinsho to trap Itachi. Once caught, it's over.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Shin's MS made him touch RSM Naruto so by this logic Sarada > Gaiden Naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was actually Shin's Sr, and based on Itachi's fanboys logic, yes. 

- Oro? The guy whom itachi's fanboys use to discredit itachi's statement? 
I am surprised you don't know him.  

- Do you mean sealed it? The same jutsu they think he will be defeated by? 


I tried to see if their logic apply to itachi, but I guess the mod was an itachi fan himself/herself, so s/he trashed the thread.


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That was actually Shin's Sr



And the difference between the original and his clones is?



> and based on Itachi's fanboys logic, yes.



>Use the same logic for Sasuke




> - Oro? The guy whom itachi's fanboys use to discredit itachi's statement?
> I am surprised you don't know him.



Oro isn't needed anymore when you have him going toe on toe with Sage Kabuto, you know, someone massively stronger than Oro.



> - Do you mean sealed it? The same jutsu they think he will be defeated by?



You say that like he could seal it everytime he want?



> I tried to see if their logic apply to itachi, but I guess the mod was an itachi fan himself/herself, so s/he trashed the thread.



That is because the thread was shit, no need to be a Itachi fan to see that.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

> [=Hachibi;53896803]And the difference between the original and his clones is?


The Original one has more eyes. He has the seal on his arm to control the others' tools. 



> >Use the same logic for Sasuke



wouldn't make a different. 


> Oro isn't needed anymore when you have him going toe on toe with Sage Kabuto, you know, someone massively stronger than Oro.


Yeah, with ET benefit, and the help of EMS Sasuke, and yet he got cut in half and stabbed with rocks.  



> You say that like he could seal it everytime he want?


Any reason he can't? 
the first time should be the hardest, and after sealing it, and knowing about it later on
it should be much easier. 



> That is because the thread was shit, no need to be a Itachi fan to see that.


Precisely. As shit as the logic they use.  

change Salad to Tobirama, Minato, or Sasuke since they defeated MS users, and you won't
see itachi fans saying the same either.


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The Original one has more eyes.



Considering how he doesn't use them for useful thing (ie Izanagi), they are useless.



> He has the seal on his arm to control the others' tools.



This didn't help him one bit in this chapter.



> wouldn't make a different.



It would, plus it's hypocritical.



> Yeah, with ET benefit, and the help of EMS Sasuke, and yet he got cut in half and stabbed with rocks.



First one was a sneak attack and second one was for protecting Sasuke.

Try again.



> Any reason he can't?
> the first time should be the hardest, and after sealing it, and knowing about it later on
> it should be much easier


.

Let's compare the speed:
Seal:-Need to get taken
-Set it on the floor
-Do the handsign
-Activate

Amaterasu:-Activate MS
-Activate Amaterasu

Guess which is faster.



> Precisely. As shit as the logic they use.



>Say their logic is shit
>Use the exact same shit for Minato




> change Salad to Tobirama, Minato, or Sasuke since they defeated MS users, and you won't see itachi fans saying the same either.



One, Hebi Sasuke never defeated Itachi, his illness killed him.
Two, Salad sneak attacked them. Remember what happened against Shin Jr?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 30, 2015)

> [=Hachibi;53896878]Considering how he doesn't use them for useful thing (ie Izanagi), they are useless.


He used them to "teleport" the clone behind his back as a shield. 



> This didn't help him one bit in this chapter.


And? It helped him with Sasuke and Naruto


> It would, plus it's hypocritical.


how so? 

>>> and to be honest I did not really get what does Sasuke have to do with anything, or what you meant <<<< 



> First one was a sneak attack and second one was for protecting Sasuke.
> 
> Try again.



Such a foolish excuse. 
It's a battle, were you expecting Kabuto to tell him "oh itachi, get ready I'll attack you now"? 

Also, Kabuto was not attacking Sasuke for itachi to protect him.  

.


> Let's compare the speed:
> Seal:-Need to get taken
> -Set it on the floor
> -Do the handsign
> ...


Which is irrelevant. FTG is the fastest jutsu, but you don't see people claiming Tobirama and Minato are the strongest. 

Also, there are other means to deal with fodder jutsu.  


> >Say their logic is shit
> >Use the exact same shit for Minato



Itachi fans admits that? 

Because as far as I know characters who are from the uchiha clan, who has MS, and even more advance than itachi's has more common ground that 2 who are COMPLETELY different with ABSOLUTLY NOTHING alike.  

you're trying desperately to get off the point to hide the hypocrisy in their claim. lol 



> One, Hebi Sasuke never defeated Itachi, his illness killed him.
> Two, Salad sneak attacked them. Remember what happened against Shin Jr?



No, Sasuke killed, and that was mentioned several times. Also, I meant him defeating of Danzo. 

- No she did not. Fix your eyes, she was right in front of them.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Kawazu naki is just a physical paralysis, its not like White rage that itll even stop itachi from even maintainng sussanoo which requries no such movement at all,


You're right about that and I should have went farther then saying Itachi simply gets his throat slit; instead he can bury him with a sage-enhanced Yomi Numa. Frankly, there's really nothing Itachi can do about this combination and even more so won't see it coming with a lack of knowledge.



> not only that but even amatearsu can be used without any physical movement,
> -- ma and pa get set on fire,
> -- jiraiya gets obliterated by susanoo,


Sage-sensing allows Jiraiya to pre-empt Ama by either blocking LoS or using something such as  Hari Jizō to troll it; Itachi's Susano'O is easily dealt with as I explained above.



> as for gamarinsho, Lol  thats never going to get prepped here
> not when we consider the fact that itachi has an array of one shot jutsus to prevent jiraiya from prepping it, and when jiraiya needed to run away from the likes of animal and human paths just to prep it,


At 50 meters with Ma + Pa already on his shoulders I would favor Jiraiya to pull it off; especially considering that Jiraiya can hop on Gama who can create space and doesn't need to worry about Ama until Itachi has built up enough chakra in his eye to use it, by which time Gama (and Jiraiya) will already have created even more space with Itachi forcing him to close the gap. And then Itachi can even be impeded from doing that quickly. 

Just looking at it, SM Jiraiya is already about equal to Itachi anyhow. Giving him beneficial circumstances in a 1-v-1 matchup puts the odds firmly in his favor for the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 30, 2015)

Goddamm people invaded this thread when I went to bed 



StickaStick said:


> @GilgameshXFate
> 
> I got to the part where you stated that Itachi had "minimal help" against Nagato and furthermore failed to see where you addressed the issue of Nagato being mind-controlled by an individual who not only lacked the appropriate skill and knowledge of how best to utilize the Rinnegan, but furthermore _didn't even that his own that his own ET was a top-flight sensor_, and I just can't.



I didn't mention this mind control bs because in the sitaution it didn't affect the outcome at all, Because all Nagato did was rush CT which as his strongest jutsu he would of used anyway. In fact Kabuto might have helped if anything because if Nagato dicked around even a little he would've been Totsuka blade fucked.



> Address these things first, including in what universe needing the aid of two High-Kage level individuals to destroy CT's core and said individuals functioning as a distraction is considered "minimal help", and I will address the rest of your post.



For the help issue, what use did B and Naruto actually give to Itachi? Help Break the CT Core? Okay well first of all there's no evidence that Itachi COULDN'T break the Core by himself, but lets say he couldn't, Then in an actual battle against Nagato, Where Itachi didn't need to help B and Naruto he could of Totsuka'ed Nagato before the CT even became an issue. If anything Naruto and B held Itachi back then anything else.


----------



## Hachibi (Jun 30, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He used them to "teleport" the clone behind his back as a shield.



Which aren't there unless the OP said otherwise.



> And? It helped him with Sasuke and Naruto



Just for a casual Katon form Base Sasuke

Such Power Much Strong.

Also, see above.



> how so?



You use basically the same argument for Minato and his sperm, don't lie Hussain 



> >>> and to be honest I did not really get what does Sasuke have to do with anything, or what you meant <<<<



An exemple for my accusation.



> Such a foolish excuse.
> It's a battle, were you expecting Kabuto to tell him "oh itachi, get ready I'll attack you now"?



No, it isn't. Itachi lowered his guard at that both to use Izanami and because he thought Kabuto was neutralized.



> Also, Kabuto was not attacking Sasuke for itachi to protect him.



Eh, kinda.
Sasuke was _his_ opponent as well, so him attacking Sasuke is very likely.



> Which is irrelevant. FTG is the fastest jutsu, but you don't see people claiming Tobirama and Minato are the strongest.



That...Isn't...Comparable.



> Also, there are other means to deal with fodder jutsu.



>Made Kaguya afraid
>Fodder Jutsu




> Itachi fans admits that?



Just using your word 



> Because as far as I know characters who are from the uchiha clan, who has MS, and even more advance than itachi's has more common ground that 2 who are COMPLETELY different with ABSOLUTLY NOTHING alike.



What? 



> you're trying desperately to get off the point to hide the hypocrisy in their claim. lol



Good thing you too as it 



> No, Sasuke killed, and that was mentioned several times.



Action>Statement
Sasuke didn't land the final hit, so Itachi died of exhaustion form both Susano and his illness.



> Also, I meant him defeating of Danzo.



Danzo never used MS so he doesn't count.



> - No she did not. Fix your eyes, she was right in front of them.



Just reread the chapter: While I admit she didn't sneak attack them, they didn't use their MS, so...


----------



## Turrin (Jun 30, 2015)

GilgameshXFate said:


> So OP that Itachi beat the guy, that CONTROLLED the puppets that beat Jiraiya?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is this kind of like how the jutsu of mere lackey of a legendary sannin defeated Itachi?



I mean if context doesn't matter and everything.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Is this kind of like how the jutsu of mere lackey of a legendary sannin defeated Itachi?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if context doesn't matter and everything.




Don't Underestimate Tayuya-sama she has a 5 in Genjutsu in the Databook


----------



## Turrin (Jun 30, 2015)

GilgameshXFate said:


> Don't Underestimate Tayuya-sama she has a 5 in Genjutsu in the Databook


I'm not underestimating her, i'm just saying that P1-Temari > Tayuya > PI-Shikkamaru >>>>> Itachi w/ Edo Perks


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> I'm not underestimating her, i'm just saying that P1-Temari > Tayuya > PI-Shikkamaru >>>>> Itachi w/ Edo Perks



Well in all actually though even with Tayuyas Genjutsu Kabuto still lost to Itachi.




Meanwhile Jiraiya is losing to 50 % of the Pein Rikudo, You should of use the argument of Itachi fleeing from Base Gai, I like that one better.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

GilgameshXFate said:


> I didn't mention this mind control bs because in the sitaution it didn't affect the outcome at all,


This clearly is not the case. Kabuto not being aware of Nagato's sensing capabilities alone is a huge nerf. 



> Because all Nagato did was rush CT which as his strongest jutsu he would of used anyway. In fact Kabuto might have helped if anything because if Nagato dicked around even a little he would've been Totsuka blade fucked.


Nagato's strongest jutsu would be CST; which he didn't use here for obvious reasons as Kabuto was concerned with taking Naruto's and B's bijuu and not in killing them.



> For the help issue, what use did B and Naruto actually give to Itachi? Help Break the CT Core? Okay well first of all there's no evidence that Itachi COULDN'T break the Core by himself,


The evidence is the author's intent of having Itachi, Naruto, and B _all _use their strongest long-ranged jutsu in order to break it.



> but lets say he couldn't, Then in an actual battle against Nagato, Where Itachi didn't need to help B and Naruto he could of Totsuka'ed Nagato before the CT even became an issue. If anything Naruto and B held Itachi back then anything else.


In a 1-on-1 scenario under neutral circumstances Itachi probably dies quickly before Totsuka comes into play. And if it does, Nagato pre-empts it with sensing and evades it and kills Itachi anyway.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jun 30, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> This clearly is not the case. Kabuto not being aware of Nagato's sensing capabilities alone is a huge nerf.



What was Nagato suppose to sense? the Totsuka blade? well fair enough but then the question is whatever or not Nagato is fast enough to evade it.

PS: He isn't




> Nagato's strongest jutsu would be CST; which he didn't use here for obvious reasons as Kabuto was concerned with taking Naruto's and B's bijuu and not in killing them.



 when were you under the impression CT wasn't Nagato's strongest jutsu? Like this makes no sense to me.






> In a 1-on-1 scenario under neutral circumstances Itachi probably dies quickly before Totsuka comes into play. And if it does, Nagato pre-empts it with sensing and evades it and kills Itachi anyway.



Well were have to agree to disagree here, But in all actuality Itachi and Nagato are close in strength. Much more closer then Jiraiya is, who lost to 50 % of Pein Rikudo. So Itachi even  being comparable to Nagato lets him pretty much shit on Jiraiya.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 30, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Is this kind of like how the j*utsu of mere lackey of a legendary sannin defeated Itachi*?



When did that happen ?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 30, 2015)

GilgameshXFate said:


> What was Nagato suppose to sense? the Totsuka blade? well fair enough but then the question is whatever or not Nagato is fast enough to evade it.


He will sense Itachi who will be inside of his Susano'O with the intent of attacking/using Totsuka.



> PS: He isn't


Based on what? If anything, we should take a hint from the author and recognize that Nagato's not using his sensing + the use of a dust cloud was needed to get Nagato; if these things were not needed than Itachi would indeed have blitzed Nagato straight up but that obviously did not even remotely happen.



> when were you under the impression CT wasn't Nagato's strongest jutsu? Like this makes no sense to me.


My interpretation comes from the fact that a CST from a controlled Path being controlled by some distance away by an emaciated Nagato is capable of wrecking an entire village; one coming from a  healthy Nagato would logically be much stronger. And CT is a strong jutsu no doubt but it suffers from some of the issues that were displayed in the manga (e.g., it's core being targeted and destroyed) while ST is incredibly fast and the God-level version incredibly powerful.



> Well were have to agree to disagree here, But in all actuality Itachi and Nagato are close in strength. Much more closer then Jiraiya is, who lost to 50 % of Pein Rikudo. So Itachi even  being comparable to Nagato lets him pretty much shit on Jiraiya.


I would argue against this based, again, on the circumstances and portrayal of the situation, but I don't want to get into a Nagato versus Itachi debate so agree to disagree indeed.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 1, 2015)

GilgameshXFate said:


> Well in all actually though even with Tayuyas Genjutsu Kabuto still lost to Itachi.


Nah Sasuke had to save his ass.



> Meanwhile Jiraiya is losing to 50 % of the Pein Rikudo, You should of use the argument of Itachi fleeing from Base Gai, I like that one better.


So what your saying is Pain >>>>> Jiraiya >>>>>>>>>> Tayuya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi

But if you want to throw fleeing from Base-Gai on there be my guest. Also while your at it, you could also add being so terrified of fighting Suigetsu/Karin/Juugo that he had  Kisame to take them on for him, while cowering in the Uchiha Hideout. And how he literally got on his hands and knees to begged mercy from Old Hiruzen and need to beg Tobi to help him defeated a clan of Fodder. Also the fact that he needed his second strongest technique to barely survive 2 seconds of fighting Base-Jiriaya.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 1, 2015)

Itachi didn't lose to Tayuya though.

The fight ended with Itachi patting Kabuto's head.

Nagato lost to Itachi.

So if we're ignoring context, Itachi still has the edge.


----------



## GilgameshXFate (Jul 1, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Nah Sasuke had to save his ass.



Just like how Jiraiya needed Ma and Pa to help beat Animal path Pein.




> So what your saying is Pain >>>>> Jiraiya >>>>>>>>>> Tayuya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Itachi



The difference what your trying to do and what I'm actually saying is that Tayuya's Genjutsu didn't beat Itachi, and even if it did It was Kabuto's Sage chakra enhanced version of the Genjutsu making it a completely different attack. Itachi beat a guy that was the Pein Rikudo but BETTER and in fact Beat Kabuto a guy that's stronger then SM Jiraiya in any circumstance. Itachi hasn't lost a single fight he's been in, in the entire manga.



> also add being so terrified of fighting Suigetsu/Karin/Juugo that he had  Kisame to take them on for him, while cowering in the Uchiha Hideout.


This is Fanfiction. 





> And how he literally got on his hands and knees to begged mercy from Old Hiruzen and need to beg Tobi to help him defeated a clan of Fodder.


You know you giving all example of things that didn't even happen right? Atleast I talk about things that actually happened in the manga whatever you like it or not. 


> Also the fact that he needed his second strongest technique to barely survive 2 seconds of fighting Base-Jiriaya.



Interesting, and what if Itachi used Amaterasu on Jiraiya instead of taking it easy and using it on the wall? Jiraiya has nothing in Base that can stop it.  It was pretty much luck on Jiraiya's part that Itachi was running low on chakra from using his MS already that day.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 1, 2015)

That was also Jiraiya's jutsu that had "never been beaten."

It was a wake-up call to him that Itachi was much stronger than he thought.

Or anything he had encountered before, for that matter.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 1, 2015)

wait jiriaya hair jizzo prempting amaterasu isnt all that of a bad argument was goign to  at first but it does work 

So it may seem jiriaya does have counters to all itachi MS jutsu 

Sound ninjutsu+genjutsu, Yomi numa, FCD to counter susanoo

amaterasu countered with hair jizzo and fire scroll 

tskuyomi if we give him his retcon sensing they will be able to fight with their eyes closed more or less or each person opens their eyes on intervals 

So pa opens eyes while the others have them closed, and they rotate. they wont need to tell each other when since they are fused

So yes starting Jman in Sm makes him take it.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jul 1, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> Itachi didn't lose to Tayuya though.
> 
> The fight ended with Itachi patting Kabuto's head.
> 
> ...



Negative. Itachi had help from a EMS user in the fight. Without EMS Sasuke, he would have lost to Tayuga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Jul 1, 2015)

GilgameshXFate said:


> This is Fanfiction.
> You know you giving all example of things that didn't even happen right?
> .


I thought we were seeing who can write the best fanfiction and/or biased version of events possible,  based on your first post that is.



> Atleast I talk about things that actually happened in the manga whatever you like it or not.



     :rofl     

But yeah, no, no you didn't.



Strategoob said:


> That was also Jiraiya's jutsu that had "never been beaten."
> 
> It was a wake-up call to him that Itachi was much stronger than he thought.
> 
> Or anything he had encountered before, for that matter.


That just goes to show how strong Jiraiya is that one of his none senpo techniques was never defeated. It also shows how strong Itachi is that he managed to be the first to defeat it. But it also shows Jiraiya clearly giving Itachi a good amount of difficulty as his opening move forced Itachi to sacrifice eye-sight and large chunk of chakra to use his second strongest technique to survive. Basically both came out of the exchange hyped, but in hindsight Jiriaya's performance looks more impressive.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 1, 2015)

Turrin said:


> That just goes to show how strong Jiraiya is that one of his none senpo techniques was never defeated.



Similarly, it shows he never fought anybody at Itachi's level before.

Things would not have gone well for him had Itachi engaged.

He would have been as unprepared as Orochimaru was.


----------



## Garcher (Jul 1, 2015)

Jiraiya is the same level aas Orochimaru, which was one paneled twice by our king ( once as a 14 year old kid, once when he was with both feet in the grave already and nearly blind)

therefore the only logical conclusion is Itachi will handle Jiraiya zero difficulty and fodderstomp him


----------



## Duhul10 (Jul 1, 2015)

Aikuro said:


> Jiraiya is the same level aas Orochimaru, which was one paneled twice by our king ( once as a 14 year old kid, once when he was with both feet in the grave already and nearly blind)
> 
> therefore the only logical conclusion is Itachi will handle Jiraiya zero difficulty and fodderstomp him



Are you even serious ?
I understand you like to wank him ( ,, our King'' ), but this is just one of the worst posts I have ever seen in the BD ) 
 If Itachi would have been able to handle Jiraiya with 0 difficulty he would have done it ( the same way he did to sasuke or Kakashi ), without killing him, assuming he wouldn't have wanted to kill konoha's strongest at that moment ( let's say excluding gai ), still, affter they looked at each other ( eye contact ), Jiraiya was not even harmed and Itachi prefered to use the jutsu on Sasuke because of other reasons.

either you like it or not, Jiraiya is not loosing this fight .


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jul 1, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When did that happen ?



He's referring to Sage Kabuto's use of Tayuya's genjutsu (I think it was called Muki Tensei?).  That's why he posted a pic of Tayuya.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 1, 2015)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> He's referring to Sage Kabuto's use of Tayuya's genjutsu (I think it was called Muki Tensei?).  That's why he posted a pic of Tayuya.



Muki Tensei was the jutsu Kabuto used to control the cave and impale Itachi

Tayuya's called Mugen Onsa


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 1, 2015)

Daenerys Stormborn said:


> He's referring to Sage Kabuto's use of Tayuya's genjutsu (I think it was called Muki Tensei?).  That's why he posted a pic of Tayuya.



Yeah but that didn't defeat Itachi ?


----------



## Turrin (Jul 2, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> Similarly, it shows he never fought anybody at Itachi's level before.
> .


True, like I said it hypes both of them.



> Things would not have gone well for him had Itachi engaged.


No things would not have gone well for Itachi. He had already used multiple MS Techs and than Iwagama forced him to use Amaterasu on top of it. As Itachi himself stated he needed to rest. So yeah he would have gotten his shit kicked in, if they fought there.



> He would have been as unprepared as Orochimaru was.


He obviously was prepared using one of his strongest Base Jutsu from the jump.


----------



## Brunooo (Nov 2, 2016)

Jiraya nao teria como se proteger do amaterasu antes de entrar no modo sabio


----------

